# tecumseh carb filling with fuel-snowblower



## kvarady (Dec 6, 2005)

I have a Craftsman model 536.884570 snowthrower. I did some searching on the net and found that this was made by murry from the 536 model #. Anyway my problem is this: It sat for about a year with no fuel in it, since last winter. I put new fuel in it and primed it. It sounded like air was coming from the side of the carb (didn't remember this before). It wouldn't start at all. I gave it a shot of starter fluid and it fired right up and died. So I'm not getting fuel. I pulled the carb off and made sure all the fuel passages were cleaned out as best I could. Now I put it back on and fuel just fills the carb and comes out the air bleed on the side of the carb. What could be causing this, float needle not seated correctly? Anyone have any hints for me to get this thing running again? btw its a float style carb.
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

For some reason the needle is not seating. Could be it is not moving freely or it could be the float was not reinstalled correctly (they can be a pain to get back in right). Those would be my first thoughts.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

best thing to do is replace the needle and seat , it will be worth it , the replacement needle and seats are only a couple of bucks , also make sure your float pin doesn't have any pits or rust on it , that has caused hang ups for me and wouldn't let the needle seat correctly , if it does replace the float pin also , and after getting the float adjusted correctly you should be set .
:thumbsup:


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

If this is a 2 cycle Tecumseh with the pulse type diaphram carb, I would double check to make sure that you put the diaphram and gasket on in the correct order. If you don't put them on in the correct order, the dirapram will always have a slight pressure on the needle and the thing will leak like crazy. I had the exact same problem on an old DR Trimmer Mower with a 2cycle Tecumseh.


----------

